
Bitfinex's get out of jail token is stuck in limbo - pretfood
https://decrypt.co/7897/a-look-at-leo-a-week-after-the-nyag-allegations
======
benmunster1
Prediction: LEO collapses, Tether and Bitfinex follow suit, and the entire
Bitcoin market is revealed to have been a thin Ponzi scheme built on flimsy
lies and bad debt. The price goes to ZERO, and no amount of unassailable
cryptographic security will protect Bitcoiners' assets as the entirety of
BTC's value flees the market.

